# Speaker Placement / Acoustic Treatment (Chane Speakers)



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

I need help with speaker placement. I have Chane speakers. Eventually I will have two Chane A3rx-c speakers in front, one A2rx-c for the center, and four A1rx-c as side surrounds and rear surrounds. Right now, until the A3rx-c comes back in stock, I am using the A1rx-c as my main two speakers in front and only 5.1, so two as surrounds.

Here is the problem, I have read that square rooms are not good acoustically, but that is what I have. My room is 20X20 feet with an 8 foot ceiling. So I need help knowing first, the best placement of all 7 speakers and secondly how to acoustically treat my square room so it counter acts the negative effects the best. There are already two 5x5 foot windows next to each other on one of the walls. All the rest of the walls and ceiling are normal hard drywall. Also, the room is carpeted with a large couch in it and eventually an AV closet/shelf of some sort. That is all the relevant information I can think of, but I am new to this, so if there is more info you need to know to give recommendations, let me know and I will tell you. Thanks!


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Speaker placement is easy, just put then as you would any normal 7-channel system. I’d put the couch about 10-12 ft. back from the screen. I’m no acoustics expert, but it seems to me that your large dimensions would put the speakers some distance from the side walls, which should de-emphasize side reflections more than you’d have with a smaller room. There is some debate and more importantly, research that suggests early reflections are more beneficial than not. Here are a couple of articles you might want to read through:

Acoustical effects of basic room furnishings
http://www.whatsbestforum.com/showt...sults-Thoughts&p=170293&viewfull=1#post170293

Good article about room acoustics dispelling myths about comb filtering and early reflections
http://www.madronadigital.com/Library/RoomReflections.html

The worst problems with square rooms tend to be with the low frequencies. They can be dealt with by utilizing two or more subwoofers.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

+Wayne. I would also stay away from the center of the room with the LP. It usually is a bass vacuum. Keep the surrounds around 6' off the floor and angled down if possible. IMO it's worth positioning them as much as the fronts. Not as much soundtrack information, but it's how the information is conveyed to the listener. It can make the difference in a 3D sound field or just plain sound effects. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> +Wayne. I would also stay away from the center of the room with the LP. It usually is a bass vacuum. Keep the surrounds around 6' off the floor and angled down if possible. IMO it's worth positioning them as much as the fronts. Not as much soundtrack information, but it's how the information is conveyed to the listener. It can make the difference in a 3D sound field or just plain sound effects.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you both for the responses. Just a couple questions (newbie questions...). What does "LP" mean? I can get the surrounds 6' up from the floor and angled down with relative easy, but is it OK if I have the surrounds only a few inches from the wall? Or should they be more out in the middle of the room (if they need to be out in the room more with backs of surround speakers any more than a few inches away from the wall, that would be a bit of a challenge)?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Hi Jeremy. LP is for listening position.(sorry, didn't think about that lol) Being close to the wall shouldn't hurt much. If your avr has an auto setup(Audyssey or ypao etc) it will EQ most of the issues out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jocanon (Oct 30, 2015)

willis7469 said:


> Hi Jeremy. LP is for listening position.(sorry, didn't think about that lol) Being close to the wall shouldn't hurt much. If your avr has an auto setup(Audyssey or ypao etc) it will EQ most of the issues out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks. I have a Yamaha RX-V677 that has ypao.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

